# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Shock shock - Khách sạn 3 sao Phú Quốc giá cực ưu đãi

## Việt Á - Cheap2go

*THIÊN HẢI SƠN RESORT PHÚ QUỐC*  ( * * * )
( Áp dụng từ 01/10 - 14/11/2014 )
 :hehe:   :hehe:   :hehe: 
- Mountain View room : 1.216.000 vnd/ night
- Garden View room : 1.450.000 vnd/ night
- Sea View room :1.450.000 vnd/ night
- Connecting room : 1.550.000 vnd/ night
- Garden View Bungalow : 1.800.000 vnd/ night
- Beach Front Bungalow : 2.100.000 vnd/ night
- VIP room :2.300.000 vnd/ night

Bao gồm:
. 10% VAT và 5% service charge
. Buffet sáng
. Đưa đón sân bay miễn phí
. Sử dụng hồ bơi miễn phí
. Có bãi biển riêng của Khách sạn
. Có sân quần vợt ( không đèn miễn phí )
. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, có nôi dành riêng cho trẻ dưới 2 tuổi
. Trẻ em trên 5 tuổi phụ thu ăn sáng 80.000 vnd/ ngày

Hãy đăng ký liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi:
*CTY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH VIỆT Á*
ĐC: Lầu 1, Số 85A Phan Kế Bính , Phường Đa Kao, Quận 1
ĐT: ( 08)3 915 2141 - 42 - 43 - 44 - 0966 88 9856 ( Ms.Anh) để được tư vấn đặt phòng.

----------

